# Audio Technica M30X Review



## $hadow (Mar 26, 2015)

*WHAT'S IN THE BOX*
1. Audio-Technica ATH-M30x Headphones
2. Carrying bag (leather bag)

*Build Quality*
The build quality is great, considering that it is made of hard plastic throughout. It does not seem as sturdy or durable as its bigger cousin, the M50x, but it should get the job done. The single-sided thick cord ends with a heavy duty reinforced plug that looks like it can stand a bit of battering. The swivel ear cups also allow you to easily monitor without interference.

*Sound Quality*

*Highs*
The highs are very natural, but slightly warm which makes the experience better than making it poor

*Lows*
Smooth lows that do not distort These are a tad bit warm as well. Which I like.

Another important fact to consider is noise reduction
The acoustic seal from the pads perform adequately well enough, however some bit of ambient noise creeps in. Considering that these were made for studio use, it’s not that big a problem.

These are actually very budget friendly headphones

*What I love about these*
1. Carry Pouch
2. These are foldable so yay
3. I can use these for around 4 to 5 hours in one stretch with ease.
4. The Impedance is also 47 ohms. 
5. The drivers are also 40mm.

*What I don't like*
1. It has got a long cable it is not that I care about it much but I would like to have a spring cable. 
2. There is a necessity of using amplifier to use it with portable devices. 
3. And this is not applicable to me and will not be to many but still I would say about it. No integrated microphone to make calls

Well that is all. I got one a few weeks back and just ordered another one for 3.8k from flipkart yesterday. 
Enjoy the review. 

Pic: *i.imgur.com/sTfsm5P.jpg But do keep in mind this pic ain't mine just a resemblance pic.


----------

